# Hey CF? Where ya been?



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

John, I have missed reading your Daily Manna posts. I pray all is well. 

You still in NM? Give me a PM or a call sometime. I found a pic of you from one of the warehouse jams I want to send to ya.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*"Current Security Settings Prevent You From Opening This File...."*

Howdy;

I am a resident at the American G.I. Forum here in beautiful downtown San Antonio. AKA National Veteran's Outreach Program. It houses about 130 of us homeless veterans and there are now currently 5 women. Free food, clothing, shelter, medical, dental, clothes, etc., etc. I wound up in Audie Murphy in 9/08 after the meds. and booze almost did me in. :spineyes: I want to thank you tax payers for this arrangement of keeping me off the streets.

I've been here 3 months and have up to 2 years total residency. Trying to get homeless veterans back on their feet and working. Many here have criminal past, little education but treat me like I slid down Mt. Sanai.

I have a great Nuke QA interview coming up in Tennessee in a week or so and one with the Department of Energy at the Air Force Base near Las Vegas. I haven't been close to an internet connection in awhile. I hope to pick-up where I left off with Manna's in awhile. Thanks for your caring and prayers. Take care,

John Echterhoff, Jr.
AKA ComeFrom?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's nice to hear from you, comefrom?. i don't normally frequent this forum, but we were getting worried about you. 

by the way, happy belated birthday.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I missed you too.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> it's nice to hear from you, comefrom?. i don't normally frequent this forum, but we were getting worried about you.
> 
> by the way, happy belated birthday.


What he said. Good to see you are okay and back on your feet. Good luck on the job hunt.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good to hear from you John.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for checking in. You have been weighing heavy on my mind for a while. I am going to PM you my phone number. Please call me when/if you can. You and I have talked in depth in the past.....just know that you're in my prayers. If you need anything, please let me know. I know you'll do well on your interview.
Thanks for your service!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers for ya CF!!
Take care


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

KNOW ... with GOD all things ar possible.(mark 10:27)... We are so glad to hear from you, Laura and I have been thinking of you and praying for your complete restoration. AMEN
God Bless.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd missed your post too. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

God Bless you sir. I have missed your posts and wish only the best for you.


----------

